# Mosquito Lagoon and Fishing Unfamiliar Waters: Video



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice video!


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Really enjoyed the video and even learned a little something.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Good video!


----------



## Mustang (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you for another great video.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments and I am glad you enjoyed the video.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you John. Good timing. My son and I are going to spend a couple of days there before Christmas.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I'll be there for a week starting Jan. 6.


----------



## Mountolive (Mar 21, 2016)

Great video. I love your laid back attitude!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

And for good Cuban food, go to El Leoncito in Titusville.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Padre said:


> And for good Cuban food, go to El Leoncito in Titusville.


Thanks for the info. I always like to try new local places and I will visit El Leoncito next time.


----------



## chrystalandmike5 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice video.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Relaxing video, ditto on Steve's Diner, wet your hands before handling Trout.


----------

